# Officer Lucas Chellew



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Officer*
*Lucas Chellew*
California Highway Patrol, California

End of Watch: Wednesday, February 22, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 31

*Tour:* 8 years

*Badge #* 19402

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Vehicle pursuit

*Weapon:* Automobile

*Offender:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Officer Lucas Chellew was killed in a motorcycle crash near the intersection of Stockton Boulevard and Fruitridge Road, in Sacramento, while pursuing another motorcycle.

Officer Chellew's motorcycle crashed during the pursuit. The motorcyclist he was pursuing fled the scene and remains at large.

Officer Chellew was a U.S. Army veteran. He had served with the California Highway Patrol for eight years and was assigned to the South Sacramento Area Office. He is survived by his wife, daughter, son, parents and sister. His father was a retired CHP officer and his sister also serves with the agency.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Commissioner Joseph Farrow
California Highway Patrol
PO Box 942898
Sacramento, CA 94298

Phone: (916) 731-6300


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)




----------

